# No shampoo - No Soap - Limited Water



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

If you have no shampoo, no soap, and limit water, how do you stay clean?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You could put some water on a washcloth and wipe yourself down. 

After the collapse I plan on having my wife cut my hair off. I won't have the extra water to wash it every day.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

this is why you catch rain in buckets and or barrels hun. also baby wipes are good enough for our guys and gals over in the "wars" so they're good enough for me lol
there are also plants that make suds when used
you can also take a "whore's" bath aka hit the high spots: pits,crotch,azz
(more refined folks call them spit baths  )


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As a woman with a small child I'll share my ideas.


Cut hair short or shorter. My hair is down my back and thick curls. I don't use regular shampoo anyway so I'll stick with my regular cleaning method (apple cider vinegar and baking soda). My daughter's hair is just at her shoulders and is thin so I might just leave hers as is.

Wash the 'stinky bits' with a washcloth and baking soda or do a vinegar rinse. If there is visible dirt then a soak in a wash tub with water and a salt scrub.

For general cleaning without standard soaps and water I do keep some dry shampoo in my stores. I got it on clearance a while back and use it when Roo's hair is limp. Since it is a spray dry powder I can get some extra volume in her baby fine hair. Baby powder also works to absorb oil from the scalp. I'd use these for my hair in a pinch but I have very dark hair and they make my scalp look gray. I am already going gray so less of that would be better. Roo on the other hand is a blonde so you can't see it. 

Also consider bathing in shared tub water or just sharing the bath all together. 

In September FSME is hosting their annual preparedness challenge. They have at least one of these water restricted days every challenge. A few of us are taking part in the challenge and will be reporting back here to the forum. Feel free to follow along or even join in.

Here is the thread with the links to FSME's site.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/seven-day-challenge-2014-food-storage-made-easy-25551/


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We store bath wipes, no rinse shampoo & soaps, etc. you can use baby powder (or other talc based powder) to absorb the oil from your hair. Personally, we have a swimming pool, well water, & a river so we won't be doing without water anytime soon. The bulk of my soap storage is very mild bar soap, like Ivory & baby wash, because it's a little more forgiving if you don't get it rinsed off perfectly.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> tyou can also take a "whore's" bath aka hit the high spots: pits,crotch,azz
> (more refined folks call them spit baths  )


We called them 'bird baths' when I was growing up. I still call them that for Roo's sake.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

When I lived in St Thomas in the 1980's water was hard to come by and VERY expensive to buy.It was HOT too.So we did keep a very small amount of water in the tub and would rinse off to stay cool and at the last wash the "other parts" at the end of the day. Then used that to flush the toilet and a little for my flowers.When it rained I saved every drop I could!


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Genevieve said:


> this is why you catch rain in buckets and or barrels hun. also baby wipes are good enough for our guys and gals over in the "wars" so they're good enough for me lol
> there are also plants that make suds when used
> you can also take a "whore's" bath aka hit the high spots: pits,crotch,azz
> (more refined folks call them spit baths  )


I think I'll stick to the 7 cup sponge bath :teehee:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Works for me!


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Grimm said:


> In September FSME is hosting their annual preparedness challenge. They have at least one of these water restricted days every challenge. A few of us are taking part in the challenge and will be reporting back here to the forum. Feel free to follow along or even join in.
> 
> Here is the thread with the links to FSME's site.
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/seven-day-challenge-2014-food-storage-made-easy-25551/


Okay cool ... and done


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've had the wet wipes dry out. It takes a very small amount of water to reconstitute the entire packet.

It really depends on how you define limited water. While out on the boat a forty gallon tank of water had to last me up to 23 days for drinking and cooking. In addition I carried water for showers. A five gallon sun shower would provide three showers. I would shower every three days. Ten gallons would last me about three weeks for showers. 

The eskimos take a steam. It is a sauna. It warms them up and sweats out any dirt. You need water to replenish what you sweat out. Even today tens of thousands of people are living on "walking water". The school may be the only place in town with flush toilets and running water. Honey buckets are emptied into the sewage lagoon. You really don't need as much water as you think. 

I know a guy with seven kids that gets by with five hundred gallons a week. Showers are short and the water is saved for laundry and flushing. Rinse water from the laundry is collected in a large plastic trash can, this is used to wash the next load. The wash water is put in a second trash can and used to flush the toilet. If it's yellow let it mellow. Most of the water is used three times before being allowed to go down the drain.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Asiza said:


> If you have no shampoo, no soap, and limit water, how do you stay clean?


It doesn't take much water to keep your body clean with. Heck, a 5 gallon bucket will give two good showers. Three or more if you have really short hair or shave your head. And how 'clean' do you actually need to be? Think back to folks sailing on whaling ships. Think they got to take a shower every day? Every ounce of fresh water was used for consumption. Buckets of salt water were used for scrubbing and 'taking the stink off', but... I imagine not much of it.

I feel if you are in a survival situation and water is at a premium, you all are going to get used to the stink. A limited amount will be needed for sanitation. Dishes and pots; scrub with leaves, sand, pine branches... To take the food scraps off. Use the week old pot of 'dish water', boil it and rinse things in it.

If you have no soap, shampoo, baking soda, salt... Use anything slightly abrasive. Sand, leaves, soil... Just moisten them in a mud puddle and get to scrubbing. Rinse the majority of residue off in the puddle, or another one. If you do have SOME extra water available, do a final rinse with it.

Come to grips with the situation. Realize your hair is not going to be fluffy soft, you won't smell fresh as the morning dew and dirty fingernails might be the least of your worries.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love my Huggies baby wipes & have a rather substantial size stash of them but they don't hold up when you try to scrub with them. .


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

Out here in the desert we have alot of the Yucca plant, which makes an outstanding natural soap/shampoo. The Navajos and Apaches used it for generations. So anybody that lives in the southwest and has access to the plant is good to go.

Cut of a "branch" (it's really the plants leaf) at the base. Lay it flat on the ground. Using your knife scrape off the outer layer of the leaf (very easy). Take a rock and beat the internal material until it is mushy (about 1-2 minutes). Pick up the leaf, ball it up and add water, manipulating it like you would a bar of soap. One leaf produces enough soap to wash your hands, face and hair (if your hair is short enough).

Presto, nature's soap.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Had a supply of baby wipes left over after my folk's passed, they actually work pretty good if you're not too covered in dirt. Liked them so much we stocked up and have a good supply stashed away. Sometimes wearing a decent pair of gloves and not getting covered in grease or dirt head to toe is a good way to avoid using lots of cleaning water...of course that's not always possible


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Here , I am growing "shampoo " ginger. When the blooms are mature , you can squeeze them and auld gel like "soap" comes out. They are also called pine cone ginger. I keep a couple of blooms by the kitchen sink. The grand kids think they are great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Woody said:


> It doesn't take much water to keep your body clean with. Heck, a 5 gallon bucket will give two good showers. Three or more if you have really short hair or shave your head. And how 'clean' do you actually need to be? Think back to folks sailing on whaling ships. Think they got to take a shower every day? Every ounce of fresh water was used for consumption. Buckets of salt water were used for scrubbing and 'taking the stink off', but... I imagine not much of it.
> 
> I feel if you are in a survival situation and water is at a premium, you all are going to get used to the stink. A limited amount will be needed for sanitation. Dishes and pots; scrub with leaves, sand, pine branches... To take the food scraps off. Use the week old pot of 'dish water', boil it and rinse things in it.
> 
> ...


I can take a bath in 7 cups of water, plus 3 more cups for my long hair. I did it last night. My 7 cups of hot water had 1 tsp. of baking soda mixed into it; my 3 cups was half rinse/half wash had 1 1/2 tbs. baking soda to 1 1/2 cup hot water. I heating my water on the stove. I also deliberately did not take a bath for 2 weeks to test this (on vacation right now). I came out spotless, rinsed well, and smelling good - though my 8 yr. old said my hair smelled salty (good nose). It can be done, no problem. I did have to use more to shave though. Two weeks get some long hair on the legs and pits.  I just want to know what others are planning to do or if they are already doing things because, well, like you said, what if there is no soda.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Asiza said:


> If you have no shampoo, no soap, and limit water, how do you stay clean?


Why would I not have shampoo and soap??? we are preppers here.:scratch
I have enough for years!!!:ignore:

Have you never taken a sink bath??

Coming soon to a neighborhood near you!!!!!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> this is why you catch rain in buckets and or barrels hun. also baby wipes are good enough for our guys and gals over in the "wars" so they're good enough for me lol
> there are also plants that make suds when used
> you can also take a "whore's" bath aka hit the high spots: pits,crotch,azz
> (more refined folks call them spit baths  )[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

BrianAz said:


> Out here in the desert we have alot of the Yucca plant, which makes an outstanding natural soap/shampoo. The Navajos and Apaches used it for generations. So anybody that lives in the southwest and has access to the plant is good to go.
> 
> Cut of a "branch" (it's really the plants leaf) at the base. Lay it flat on the ground. Using your knife scrape off the outer layer of the leaf (very easy). Take a rock and beat the internal material until it is mushy (about 1-2 minutes). Pick up the leaf, ball it up and add water, manipulating it like you would a bar of soap. One leaf produces enough soap to wash your hands, face and hair (if your hair is short enough).
> 
> Presto, nature's soap.


good to know


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

debbluu said:


> Here , I am growing "shampoo " ginger. When the blooms are mature , you can squeeze them and auld gel like "soap" comes out. They are also called pine cone ginger. I keep a couple of blooms by the kitchen sink. The grand kids think they are great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Also good to know

I have soap lilies but have them in seed right now


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

JayJay said:


> Why would I not have shampoo and soap??? we are preppers here.:scratch
> I have enough for years!!!:ignore:
> 
> Have you never taken a sink bath??
> ...


Well, part of prepping is to prepare for anything, including your stash getting compromised or stolen


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I like all the ideas for if no soap, but like Jay Jay said preppers, how would you be caught with no soap, thats why I've been makeing my own Castille soap also makes a great shampoo it's dead easy to make and cost's very little, have a lot made up and ingrediants to make a lot more, would also be a great barter item. Water, have put a well down in the back yard and in the process of setting up a rainbarrel system around the house basicaly for watering the garden but would be lots of backup water, am also in the process of build a water distiller, just trying to get ready for what if.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Woody said:


> It doesn't take much water to keep your body clean with. Heck, a 5 gallon bucket will give two good showers. Three or more if you have really short hair or shave your head. And how 'clean' do you actually need to be? Think back to folks sailing on whaling ships. Think they got to take a shower every day? Every ounce of fresh water was used for consumption. Buckets of salt water were used for scrubbing and 'taking the stink off', but... I imagine not much of it.
> 
> I feel if you are in a survival situation and water is at a premium, you all are going to get used to the stink. A limited amount will be needed for sanitation. Dishes and pots; scrub with leaves, sand, pine branches... To take the food scraps off. Use the week old pot of 'dish water', boil it and rinse things in it.
> 
> ...


I buy the cheapest wipes for $1 for stocking.
But, when that supply is depleted, be sure you have saved your wipes boxes.
A drop of baby oil, a little body wash, cut your paper towels in half(preferably the good, sturdy brand, and you have new wipes. I've done this for a test--they are awesome.
When they dry out, just add a few sprinkles of water using your faucet sprayer.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Asiza said:


> Well, part of prepping is to prepare for anything, including your stash getting compromised or stolen


If that happens, food will be the first to go, not shampoo, and I'm a dead girl anyhow---in heaven I won't need shampoo!! :surrender:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

JayJay said:


> If that happens, food will be the first to go, not shampoo, and I'm a dead girl anyhow---in heaven I won't need shampoo!! :surrender:


When (if?) I go to heaven, I want to show up showered and have clean hair. Probably wouldn't hurt to trim the beard and put on clean clothes.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, I've done a ton of research and have decided to try making soap from wood ash. I have the method in my Foxfire books but, these are a bit more explanatory (explanative?):
http://www.frontierfreedom.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=105&Itemid=1
http://www.frontierfreedom.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=57&Itemid=57

I want to be self-sufficient. To me, self-sufficiency is the only way to prep.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Asiza said:


> I have the method in my Foxfire books but, these are a bit more explanatory (explanative?):
> http://www.frontierfreedom.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=105&Itemid=1
> http://www.frontierfreedom.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=57&Itemid=57
> .


I admit this intimidates me a bit, but I do want to learn. Thanks for the links!


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

use a butter bowl, I do at my shack


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

use a butter butter bowl for a quick sponge bath before work, I do when camping. creek bath after work. cheap shampoo is .99cents and the bottle floats


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Real off the grid water conservation and history*

Back in my younger days or in the little house on the prairie we never wasted water, God help you if you got caught by the elders playing with the wells or water barrels, the house had rain barrels in all the corners, but I remember the women folk taking a small amount of baking soda to their bath water for a sponge bath, a sponge bath folks, water was gold and yet the river always had water we just learn to appreciated and nobody smell, the elders gave the young ones their bath, no water playing and also served as a lesson for them, taking a bath and at the same time washing your undergarments was a natural thing, hell I still do it, old Army habit I guess, my wife thinks I`m crazy, you see during field duty we were given a helmet full of water; for personal hygiene and laundry too, God I miss those days, real off the grid days. Today we got it made all kinds of junk to give yourself a bath and smell like a field of flowers which by the way in the woods you will attract the attention of the large furry animals and the bees. Learn to used the natural resources you have, baking soda in your bath water, laundry and dish washing will go a long way and keep you off the chemicals, rain water collecting, so the neighbors think you're crazy by having buckets all over the back yard, but you will have WATER, find a way to store it and conserved it. By the way you can also filter your laundry and dish water for further used if you live in a water scarce area, washing the whites first can allowed you to reused the water for the color washing if you recollected, that type of thing ,anyway I do miss my real off the grid days.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

I rather like baking soda in my bath; it's very healing on dry skin.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A quick look at history should provide most of the answers in the event of failure of today's hyper wasteful society.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

talob said:


> I like all the ideas for if no soap, but like Jay Jay said preppers, how would you be caught with no soap, thats why I've been makeing my own Castille soap also makes a great shampoo it's dead easy to make and cost's very little, have a lot made up and ingrediants to make a lot more, would also be a great barter item. Water, have put a well down in the back yard and in the process of setting up a rainbarrel system around the house basicaly for watering the garden but would be lots of backup water, am also in the process of build a water distiller, just trying to get ready for what if.


Care to share how you make Castile soap?

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*To bathe or not to bathe?*

Ok so why are we so concern with soaps and shampoos, just cancel your cell phone or cable for a year and you will have enough money to buy that stuff for generations to come or you can try and do like our ancestors did way back then, but I honestly will tell you that if and when shtf and we are force to live in my little house on the prairie I won`t care how you smell, after all we are all going to be in the same ARK. Smelling good or having shinny silky hair will be the least of our worries in an event that I pray not to see but we can try it and make soaps like our elders did and see if the other members in the household can put up with your new looks or smell for a few days. The basic ingredient for soap is animal fat and wood ashes so save your wood ashes and at soap making time put them in a hopper with a hole at the bottom, water is pour and allow to sit for several days the collected strain liquid is a strong lie, boil it till a egg floats. Fat is skim from the top of the boil animal fat pot and mix with the lie and allow to soak some more, salt is added, allow to harden, cut into bars and presto, you have your beauty soap. Smells like hell but you will be clean. Back in the 9th century an Arabian was credited for the formula, adding oils and fragrances he created what we today enjoy as bath soaps.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Ok so why are we so concern with soaps and shampoos, just cancel your cell phone or cable for a year and you will have enough money to buy that stuff for generations to come or you can try and do like our ancestors did way back then, but I honestly will tell you that if and when shtf and we are force to live in my little house on the prairie I won`t care how you smell, after all we are all going to be in the same ARK. Smelling good or having shinny silky hair will be the least of our worries in an event that I pray not to see but we can try it and make soaps like our elders did and see if the other members in the household can put up with your new looks or smell for a few days. The basic ingredient for soap is animal fat and wood ashes so save your wood ashes and at soap making time put them in a hopper with a hole at the bottom, water is pour and allow to sit for several days the collected strain liquid is a strong lie, boil it till a egg floats. Fat is skim from the top of the boil animal fat pot and mix with the lie and allow to soak some more, salt is added, allow to harden, cut into bars and presto, you have your beauty soap. Smells like hell but you will be clean. Back in the 9th century an Arabian was credited for the formula, adding oils and fragrances he created what we today enjoy as bath soaps.


:congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Ok so why are we so concern with soaps and shampoos,


Let me see if I can't come up with a couple of reasons. First is that it is easier to stay healthy if you practice proper cleanliness. Hand washing alone is an excellent way to prevent the spread of disease. Being dirty can also cause skin problems that may allow infection to enter the body.

There is also the psychological benefit of being clean. As much as I like to get out and get dirty getting clean again is very satisfying and relaxing. Any stress reliever is a benefit.

Also, clean clothes keep you warmer than dirty ones.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Care to share how you make Castile soap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


There are many recipies for makeing Castille soap this is the one I use, the mold I made is just big enough for a half batch, I don't add anything to it but you can add scents or coloring to it when you make it, this recipie really lathers up good when you use it.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Care to share how you make Castile soap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I can't seem to make the attchment thing work so I'll have to type it out, it's kinda long.

Tools
A digital scale capable of 5 lbs measurement.
A thermometer that can measure up to 200* fahrenheit.
A stick blender ( saves a lot of time mixing)
A high temperature plastic jar ( to mix the sodium-lye- and water)
A long-handled plastic ( I use wood) mixing spoon.
A ladle.
Two large plastic bowls.
Soap mold.

The recipe
All measurements are in weight-not fluid ounces.
All bars are ssumed to be 4oz
Full Batch 
Makes 28 bars
24oz cold distilled water
120z sodium hydroxide (lye)
74oz olive oil
14oz coconut oil

Half Batch
Makes 14 bars
12oz cold distilled water
6oz sodium hydroxide(lye)
37oz olive oil
7oz coconut oil

Quarter Batch
Makes 7bars
6oz cold distilled water
3oz sodium hydroxide (lye)
18.5oz olive oil
3.5oz coconut oil

1. Add lye to water in a high temperature plastic container outside of house,( I use a glass measureing cup). Do not breath fumes. Always add lye to water (not reverse). Caution: Temperature of mixture will rise to approxiamtely 195*. Stir mixture with plastic spoon.

2. MIx oils and heat to 110* F.

3. Allow lye to cool (place in bowl of cold water to speed up cooling).

4. When both solutions are at 110*F, add lye solution to the oil mixture. Blend with stick blender until the mixture reaches "trace" (about honey consistancy). Ladle into molds.

5. Handle bars with care for the next two days. PH will be high and can burn the skin for the first 4 hrs. The PH will settle to neutral after this.

6.Place molds in freezer for 30 minutes to help separate the soap from the molds.

7. Allow 6-8 weeks to air dry before use.

After I pour the soap into my hommade mold I wrap a heavy towl around it and let it set over night this lets it cool slow it gets pretty warm, next day I cut the bars and take it out of the mold, I made my mold out of some scrap maple lumber and dissasmeble it because the soap will stick to it. Got the sick blender from Wallmart.com just a cheap one for about five bucks, it saves a lot of mixing time by hand, you can add scents and coloring when you mix it up I don't, this is a real mild good lathering soap.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you talob. I have to find some lye. I am definitely going to try to make this.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thank you talob. I have to find some lye. I am definitely going to try to make this.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


Ace Hardware has it as 100% pure lye drain cleaner- one pound for $4.50.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Grimm said:


> Ace Hardware has it as 100% pure lye drain cleaner- one pound for $4.50.


If you use drain cleaner make sure it's pure potassium hydroxide, lye is getting hard to get around here I guess the dope heads are useing it to make meth, Olive Oil, use the cheapest stuff you can get from what I understand DONT use extra virgin, I get the cheapest stuff that Sams Club has.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

talob said:


> If you use drain cleaner make sure it's pure potassium hydroxide, lye is getting hard to get around here I guess the dope heads are useing it to make meth, Olive Oil, use the cheapest stuff you can get from what I understand DONT use extra virgin, I get the cheapest stuff that Sams Club has.


This is the stuff I get from Ace...










And you can order a case of 12lbs *HERE*.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Grimm said:


> This is the stuff I get from Ace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that looks like the real deal. Thanks


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> Works for me!


Not really.  We have a 2 yr old, a 10month old grandbaby & another grandbaby due in November so I have a ton of baby wipes stored. Tried to use them last weekend to clean up with after shoveling dirt. It got most of the visible dirt off but I was still covered in grit. I'd hate to have to sleep like that. The bath wipes work great though, completely clean with no grit or stickiness. I've tried the Medline bath wipes, the brand from beprepared.com, & these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GTZH0PI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 & they all seem to work equally well.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We use Costco, Kirkland baby wipes, they seem to work well,


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Growing up dirt poor (happy, but poor) and dependent upon an 8 foot deep, hand dug well which provided water for us and the critters, we learned to be frugal. We took a bath once a week whether we needed it or not. The bath water was barely enough to cover the bottom of the tub. To wash our hair, mom had us lay on the kitchen counter to wash our hair using recycled water of course.

With regards to baby wipes for emergencies, I suggest packing the container in zip lock bags to insure they don't dry out (ask me how I know).

Regarding soap and shampoo, for goodness sakes - we are PREPPERS! Learn how to make it as one of your skills! Just like gardening, it takes practice so start now. I have only made one batch so far but will be making more after gardening/canning/preserving season is behind me and it requires precision. 

I recommend The Complete Idiot's Guide to Making Natural Soaps because it explains soapcalc.net which is an awesome tool. (I have Susan Caviitch's books as well but they have some basic information that has been proven to be incorrect.) The soapmakingforum.com has lots of valuable information.

I would suggest finding recipes that meet your needs, write them down (so you aren't dependent upon an internet resource in case of emergency), and buy the ingredients NOW.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Tucker said:


> I would suggest finding recipes that meet your needs, write them down (so you aren't dependent upon an internet resource in case of emergency), and buy the ingredients NOW.


Instead of storing ingredients, why not just store bar soap? :dunno: I would venture to guess it takes up less room than would the ingredients to make an equivalent amount of soap. Storing the premade soap also gives you the benefit of having one less thing to do post SHTF, which, IMHO, is a good thing. It's somewhat challenging to find all the ingredients for soap making now, I can only guess it would be much easier to find soap than to find the ingredients to make soap post SHTF. Not saying soap making skills are not useful, just that they are not on the top of my list.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just had an epiphany, I am going to invest in plenty of cheap vodka for this purpose. Not only is vodka 40% ethyl alcohol and an adequate cleaner, it is also flammable and consumable. Talk about a mult-tasking prep!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

bigg777 said:


> I just had an epiphany, I am going to invest in plenty of cheap vodka for this purpose. Not only is vodka 40% ethyl alcohol and an adequate cleaner, it is also flammable and consumable. Talk about a mult-tasking prep!


I have a good amount of vodka stashed away it has many uses includeing medicinal, but for the uses above 70 percent alcohol for sanitizeing would be a lot cheaper and for burning a gallon of kerosene is cheaper than a fifth of vodka, both of them put away also trying to cover as many bases as possible, as far as drinking I'll swap it first, NASTY STUFF!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Isn't 70% isopropyl rubbing alcohol cheaper than both vodka and kerosene? (This is the regular stuff you buy off the shelf at places like CVS or Walgreen's). Rubbing alcohol and cotton balls (don't get synthetic cotton balls! They suck) work nicely for cleaning hands and face.

If you want to heat with alcohol, I'd look around for bulk (like a 55-gallon drum). To do it right, you'll also want an alcohol heater. I use the one pictured below. Runs for 8+ hours on about a quart. You can also cook on it.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't forget hand sanitizer! I actually use it more for burning than cleaning/sanitizing. If you fill a tuna can about 1/2 full, it'll burn for 20-30 minutes and puts off a good amount of heat. If you have a rack you can put over the tuna can, you can cook over it as well.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Isn't 70% isopropyl rubbing alcohol cheaper than both vodka and kerosene? (This is the regular stuff you buy off the shelf at places like CVS or Walgreen's). Rubbing alcohol and cotton balls (don't get synthetic cotton balls! They suck) work nicely for cleaning hands and face.
> 
> If you want to heat with alcohol, I'd look around for bulk (like a 55-gallon drum). To do it right, you'll also want an alcohol heater. I use the one pictured below. Runs for 8+ hours on about a quart. You can also cook on it.


I've never heated with alcohol how does the 70 percent burn? Cant imagine what hazmat would be on a 55 gal drum of alcohol, just learned something new I thought if 70 percent was good for sanitizing 99 percent would be better just read not so, 70 percent stays on longer kills more germs.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I've burned all kinds of alcohols but never paid much attention to how one burns compared to the other (70% vs. 90%), Ethanol, Methanol, Denatured alcohol... They all burn. Hazmat isn't really an issue (no more than white gas for your coleman lantern). It just has to be ground shipped.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Methanol is fairly dangerous to the optic nerves in liquid form. Like most things that take multi step processing it has side effects


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> Methanol is fairly dangerous to the optic nerves in liquid form.


Isn't that true of all alcohols? (Methanol, Ethanol, Propanol, Butanol...)?


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, all these suggestions are good for those that expect the SHTF scenario is a temporary thing, an inconvenience to be weathered through like a storm. Personally, I want out of the demands of modern society because none of it make very much sense to me. I like the knowledge and gadgets we've managed to gain but our free time and our "ease" in life is wasted on laziness and left us weak. If, on the other hand, weathering the storm was a daily fact of life, we'd be more resourceful, stronger and more appreciative. I want to find a happy medium and live that life deliberately because, for the most part, none that I have met would know what hit if it was them against mother nature herself! 

On soap, I've constructed lye leaching & rain water collection barrels for the purpose of soap making. Good old tallow is the only other thing needed, which I'll make this weekend. From that, I've got stinky soap. Next spring, I'll plant "Soap Lilies" to test their ability to clean things (and kill fish).


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Instead of storing ingredients, why not just store bar soap? :dunno: I would venture to guess it takes up less room than would the ingredients to make an equivalent amount of soap. Storing the premade soap also gives you the benefit of having one less thing to do post SHTF, which, IMHO, is a good thing. It's somewhat challenging to find all the ingredients for soap making now, I can only guess it would be much easier to find soap than to find the ingredients to make soap post SHTF. Not saying soap making skills are not useful, just that they are not on the top of my list.


Do you garden? Why? Is it because you can control what goes into your food? Is it because you like the fresh food rather than from a can or from a source you don't trust? Is it because you like the fresh air and exercise? Is it because you have skills that might be useful when tshtf?

I *choose* to garden organically because I don't want crap going into my body whenever possible. I have the skills to preserve my own foods so that I can enjoy that food long after garden season has passed. Ditto with soaps (although you know I'm not eating it!). By making my own soap, I can control what goes into the bar - or doesn't (especially palm oil and preservatives). The soaps I'm making sell for between $4-7 per bar in stores and farmer's markets. I'm not paying anywhere near that for a bar of my own choosing. My next bar that I will make this late fall/winter will be a shampoo bar that everyone over at the soapmakingforum.com are raving about.

Like I said above, I will be making most of the soap this winter when I'm not harvesting/canning/fermenting my garden produce. And when ts really htf, I can sell the bars I previously purchased for a decent price and still know how to make my own bars. BTW. My own shtf a year ago when I lost my job of 20 years. We are still doing ok which I attribute to knowing skills rather than paying top price for someone else to do the work. :flower:


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Tucker said:


> BTW. My own shtf a year ago when I lost my job of 20 years. We are still doing ok which I attribute to knowing skills rather than paying top price for someone else to do the work. :flower:


My person SHTF moment happened about a year ago too. I am very glad that I have been resourceful enough to see things with optimism and do something to make life better in my economic worst. By better, I mean better than they were before I had financial issues. I am more free now than I've ever been. I think I'll check out this soap site


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

It just hit me when I was going through a seed catalog... LOOFAH! You can grow the gourds for their bathing purpose and always have a way to exfoliate the dirt and yuck even without soap!

I have a bit of these seeds and it hadn't hit me til now...


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Grimm said:


> It just hit me when I was going through a seed catalog... LOOFAH! You can grow the gourds for their bathing purpose and always have a way to exfoliate the dirt and yuck even without soap!
> 
> I have a bit of these seeds and it hadn't hit me til now...


I tried that one year. Honestly, I'd rather use a soft mud-sand mix from the river for exfoliating because its much easier.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> I just had an epiphany, I am going to invest in plenty of cheap vodka for this purpose. Not only is vodka 40% ethyl alcohol and an adequate cleaner, it is also flammable and consumable. Talk about a mult-tasking prep!


Stored up lots of Vodka, figured the best use(besides drinking it  ) might be as a trade item, smokes would be good for trade too. For soap we've stocked up on plenty of Ivory bars.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

I like the "Cook's Illustrated Vodka Pie Crust" so, that's an other use for Vodka


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

BillS said:


> You could put some water on a washcloth and wipe yourself down.
> 
> After the collapse I plan on having my wife cut my hair off. I won't have the extra water to wash it every day.


I'll probably shave my own head as well. Less chance of dealing with lice, grease, and my whacked out dandruff.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

I've just made my first batch of soap. Getting past the fear of messing around with lye was the hardest part of the whole thing, to be honest. It's really turned out well. I used coconut oil, coconut water and lye with some Lotus blossom fragrance. I highly recommend making at least one batch of soap in your lifetime, just for the experience.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Asiza said:


> I highly recommend making at least one batch of soap in your lifetime, just for the experience.


I agree!

and congrats !!!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> I'll probably shave my own head as well. Less chance of dealing with lice, grease, and my whacked out dandruff.


Do you have psoriasis or eczema? If I'm stressed, my psoriasis acts up and I get bad dandruff and my husband always has dandruff due to his eczema. If you do, coal tar is great to have on hand and there is a way to make a shampoo out of it that will help with the dandruff.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I went looking for a good coal tar shampoo recipe (like Denorex) and came up with this:
Active Ingredient: Coal Tar Solution (12.5%)
(Equivalent to 2.5% Coal Tar). 
Inactive Ingredients: Alcohol (10.4%), Chloroxylenol, FD&C Red No. 40, Fragrance, Glycol Distearate, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Lauramide DEA, Menthol, Panthenol

And then this:

Tea Tree Oil Recipe for Lice

Tea tree oil is a strong essential oil produced from the leaves of the Melaleuca alternifolia tree, which is native to Australia. Tea tree oil has strong antiseptic, antibacterial and antifungal properties, and it is frequently used in the treatment of fungal or bacterial infections of the skin. Tea tree oil has long been used to kill lice, and it may be particularly successful at killing lice which have become resistant to over-the-counter pesticide treatments that contain permethrin.

Recipe and Application: To create your own tea tree oil recipe for lice, purchase therapeutic-grade organic tea tree oil. This is the best type of essential oil to use on skin applications and in recipes because it does not contain additional ingredients such as alcohol or chemical residues, which could irritate the skin and dilute the oil.

Combine your tea tree oil with a base of apple cider vinegar. This mixture will kill hatched lice and loosen egg sacks from the hair shaft for easy removal. For each cup of apple cider vinegar, add 2 tsp. tea tree oil. Mix the two ingredients well and then apply to hair after it has been shampooed. The mixture should be worked well into the scalp and down the hair length, and then the hair and scalp should be covered with a shower cap for at least 15 minutes. Once the hair is rinsed, a fine-tooth comb should be used to comb out the dead lice and egg sacks.

Clothes, bedding and towels should all be washed in warm water with 1 tsp. tea tree oil and 1 cup apple cider vinegar to prevent re-infestation.

Warning: Tea tree oil should never be applied directly to the skin; you must always dilute tea tree oil with a base of apple cider vinegar before you can use it to kill lice. Tea tree oil is a strong essential oil that has been known to cause skin reactions in some people; it is best to test out the apple cider vinegar/tea tree oil mixture on a small area of skin before using it on the scalp and hair.

http://www.ehow.com/way_5431619_tea-tree-oil-recipe-lice.html


----------



## jjgrask (Jan 14, 2015)

LincTex said:


> I went looking for a good coal tar shampoo recipe (like Denorex) and came up with this:
> 
> Active Ingredient: Coal Tar Solution (12.5%)
> 
> ...


Neem oil is what I mix with tea tree oil. Tea tree oil does kill the lice or mites and just protects the skin from infection and drives the critters away. Neem oil is a natural insecticide and kills the critters and the eggs. It penetrates the bottom skin layers to work on what is buried there. Without the neem oil you will have another hatching. 
I have used both products on me and my pets.


----------



## jjgrask (Jan 14, 2015)

For hot water. Lay a black hose on your roof. The water in the hose will heat up very hot. I am on a well that I can use electric or hand pump.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jjgrask said:


> For hot water. Lay a black hose on your roof. The water in the hose will heat up very hot.


It only holds about a gallon. 
I've tried this, and it's Ok for small amounts (one small bucket full) but not to shower with. It doesn't get hot enough to heat a "stream" of flow at all... unless it's a tiny dribble...

The best thing I've found is an old hot water heater tank or drum (metal or plastic) painted any dark color. Elevate it on a stand in direct sunlight. You could get really fancy and add mirrors behind it. This will make water dang near boiling point. Even a LIGHT BLUE plastic drum in the Texas summer will get so hot it'll scald you!

As much water as you put in, you'll heat! Taller/skinnier tank size is better than short/fat size, but it all works. 30 gallon tank, 50 gallon tank, etc... it is an amount way more than what a hose will hold.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> ...when shtf and we are force to live in my little house on the prairie I won`t care how you smell, after all we are all going to be in the same ARK. Smelling good or having shinny silky hair will be the least of our worries...


Excellent form of birth control too.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> The best thing I've found is an old hot water heater tank or drum (metal or plastic) painted any dark color. Elevate it on a stand in direct sunlight. You could get really fancy and add mirrors behind it. This will make water dang near boiling point. Even a LIGHT BLUE plastic drum in the Texas summer will get so hot it'll scald you!
> 
> As much water as you put in, you'll heat! Taller/skinnier tank size is better than short/fat size, but it all works. 30 gallon tank, 50 gallon tank, etc... it is an amount way more than what a hose will hold.


I've been wanting to make an outdoor shower by doing something like that.


----------



## kemps (Jun 1, 2015)

I know this is a slightly older post but thought it was still relevant. Two of the three people have medium to darker hair (me and my fiance), the third has blonde hair. I found an article that was talking about how you can mix either cinnamon or cocoa powder (unsweetened) with cornstarch or baking soda (but apparently you don't wanna use baking soda too much as it some how messes with your hair) for darker hair colors. I am able to get cinnamon pretty cheap at the dollar store so am planning on using cinnamon and cornstarch to make a dry shampoo for us then our third can use straight baby powder, cornstarch or baking soda. I know there are some simple deodorant recipes and will be making one of those after my small supply of regular deodorants run out. I am also planning on having babywipes plus supplies to make my own if those run out. Also gonna have bar soap, body wash etc on hand. Gonna set up a rain water system so hopefully water will not be a problem. I am also gonna have plenty of hand sanitizer on hand for, well,..the hands. I don't think you can have too much of that stored up and you can get it at the dollar store or even make your own. I know I have the recipes for all this stuff some where. I can post anything if someone wants it all. = )


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

kemps said:


> I know this is a slightly older post but thought it was still relevant. Two of the three people have medium to darker hair (me and my fiance), the third has blonde hair. I found an article that was talking about how you can mix either cinnamon or cocoa powder (unsweetened) with cornstarch or baking soda (but apparently you don't wanna use baking soda too much as it some how messes with your hair) for darker hair colors. I am able to get cinnamon pretty cheap at the dollar store so am planning on using cinnamon and cornstarch to make a dry shampoo for us then our third can use straight baby powder, cornstarch or baking soda. I know there are some simple deodorant recipes and will be making one of those after my small supply of regular deodorants run out. I am also planning on having babywipes plus supplies to make my own if those run out. Also gonna have bar soap, body wash etc on hand. Gonna set up a rain water system so hopefully water will not be a problem. I am also gonna have plenty of hand sanitizer on hand for, well,..the hands. I don't think you can have too much of that stored up and you can get it at the dollar store or even make your own. I know I have the recipes for all this stuff some where. I can post anything if someone wants it all. = )


Get everyone in your group a stick of "crystal" deodorant. I have one for when I take trips or go camping. Darn thing has lasted me YEARS! I used it for a year straight to see how long it lasts and it is the same stick I use for trips/camping.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I lived in the mountains in a tent for 2 summers and your body seems to adapt to being dirty and the smells aren't that bad. Or at least I got to the point where I couldn't smell myself anymore.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

murphy's tire mounting compound is a super concentrated vegi oil soap, it comes in 2 gallon pails .
http://www.jtmproductsinc.net/murphys_tire_tube_mounting.html


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*as others here.i prep on a budget.and this means,getting items for free when i can.so i snaged these the last time my mom was in the hospital.*


----------



## kemps (Jun 1, 2015)

Grimm-thanks so much for the recommendation. I'd never even heard of it. Gonna check it out for sure. And it's not even as expensive as I would have thought. A buck or so more than the deodorant my fiance normally uses. Not bad. 

Jim-I hear you and great idea. I had looked into getting that spray at one time and it is pretty expensive. You could also make your own using the recipe for home made baby wipes and just not putting it on paper towels/cloths. I even saw one made with brewed tea which is super interesting. = )


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So water is a problem, well has anybody figure out how much water a washing machine wastes and this water can be filter and use for other things or reuse the wash cycle water again or waiting for the hot water to come before jumping under it, even in our cooking we waste water, we boil potatoes and dump it, why not make a batch of bread with the potato water or soup same thing can be done with the corn water if you boil it or pasta water. I had to show my kids and wife how to take a bath with one gallon of water and shave, of course under shtf situation I probably look like a grizzly bear but who would care, with this products today (https://www.google.com/search?q=no+rinse+soap#q=no+rinse+soap&tbm=shop) is very easy to stay clean and save water, but let's be realistic folks we are a nation of cry babies we cry for everything just take a look at California and those prima donnas living there, they wasted all their water. Back in my younger days we shared a metal can full with heated water and took cloth bath and had baking soda deodorant and everybody was clean and nobody complain and the women made scented soaps with flowers and coconut oils, they had no fancy shampoos and yet my grandmothers hair was shiny and smell like roses. If you mix vinegar and water (50/50) and add a few drops of scented oil you would be clean and flea free, I used it on my cats with lavender oil.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/ethnobotany/soaps.shtml


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Just an FYI, the Huggies brand baby wipes work better & I love their One & Done line. With four kids in diapers, I'm practically an expert!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*one thing i learned when i was still a teenager.gojo and goop hand cleaners,dont always work good enough when it comes to removing grease and the smell of gasoline from hands..so i ended up using finesse shampoo and a finger nail scrub brush.the shampoo and brush got both off my hands..so im thinking.of stocking up on shampoo *


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I've enjoyed this thread and all the comments. I have enough bars of Ivory Soap to last five years. I've also been picking up the soaps and shampoos from motels, when I travel. I travel two three times a year and multiple that by 7 years, and I have a healthy supply to barter with now....or use. As long as the house doesn't burn down, I'm set on soaps....


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

zombieresponder said:


> http://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/ethnobotany/soaps.shtml


The last plant mentioned, the Soap Plant, is one that we have in great abundance in our area. I knew it had a soap use before I found the info on it. The first time I pealed the outer layers off the root bulb, like an onion, I found it had a soapy feeling to it, I also tried washing my hair with the rubbed layers and it worked very good. So if things get to where we can't get soap, we do have a back up source.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

After the initial die-off from an economic collapse, there will be plenty of soap and shampoo to take from the homes of dead people.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

jimLE said:


> *one thing i learned when i was still a teenager.gojo and goop hand cleaners,dont always work good enough when it comes to removing grease and the smell of gasoline from hands..so i ended up using finesse shampoo and a finger nail scrub brush.the shampoo and brush got both off my hands..so im thinking.of stocking up on shampoo *


You should be able to do that cheaply by combining coupons & sales.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*i'm already printing/clipping coupons,the last 3 or 4 days..on account im already planing my next shopping trip..  *


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Viking said:


> The last plant mentioned, the Soap Plant, is one that we have in great abundance in our area. I knew it had a soap use before I found the info on it. The first time I pealed the outer layers off the root bulb, like an onion, I found it had a soapy feeling to it, I also tried washing my hair with the rubbed layers and it worked very good. So if things get to where we can't get soap, we do have a back up source.


There are more plants out there with soap like properties, so that's not an exhaustive list.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Get everyone in your group a stick of "crystal" deodorant. I have one for when I take trips or go camping. Darn thing has lasted me YEARS! I used it for a year straight to see how long it lasts and it is the same stick I use for trips/camping.


Crystal deodorant stones are also recommended by many oncologists. The traditional ingredients in most commercial antiperspirants and deodorants have been linked to increased aluminum absorption. Increased aluminum absorption has been linked to Alzheimers Disease and breast cancer.

Natural crystal deodorants use salt to prevent the growth of smelly bacteria and lessen exposure to aluminum.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

ras1219como said:


> Crystal deodorant stones are also recommended by many oncologists. Natural crystal deodorants use salt to prevent the growth of smelly bacteria and lessen exposure to aluminum.


I have one of these but it really doesn't work so well with my body. I wonder if I am just supper stinky vract:


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

I keep several of these on hand. I buy them at walmart


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Asiza said:


> I have one of these but it really doesn't work so well with my body. I wonder if I am just supper stinky vract:


Just like with other 'alternative' hygiene products your body has to adapt. It can take days or weeks.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

So here we are. TEOTWAWKI. The 3 priories:

1. Shelter
2. Food
3. Security

And now a delegation wants to pull resources from these to make soap or send a scouting party looking for it?

Go down to the creek (down stream please), strip and use a little sand for the extremely dirty spots. While you are sitting there soaking, soak your dirty clothes too. Squeeze and wring your clothes several times to get the dirt out and then hang to dry.

The 3 priories are covered? Take ash from the fire pit, mix with animal fat and boil. Homemade soap. If you have salt to spare add a bit to mixture before it cools.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to make all my own soap. Have read a lot about making it from wood ash. Think I may give it a try soon. It's postulated that soap was "invented/discovered" when the cooking fire was rained out and suds were noted to be forming where the fat from cooking had mixed with the ash. Don't know if that's true. But it can't be that hard to recreate! 

From my reading, I think when an egg will float in the wood ash water til a dime size spot appears, it's ready to use.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Just like with other 'alternative' hygiene products your body has to adapt. It can take days or weeks.


 Have done the "no poo" method and really liked it. I've also gotten off of regular deodorant - use the deodorant stone - really works! DH was impressed enough to try it and he's notoriously skeptical. The stones will last many, many years.

edited to add - they also can be used for prevention of painful razor bumps.


----------

